# jujitsu in Windsor Ontario



## WindsorMAGuy28 (Jul 14, 2004)

HI, I'm looking to develop my groundfighting skills for self defense. Is there any jujitsu instruction in Windsor Ontario?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 14, 2004)

WindsorMAGuy28,

Welcome to Martial Talk. I hope you can find what you are looking for here. If not then feel free to ask one of the staff or post other questions as required.

 :asian: 

Rich Parsons
Martial Talk 
Assistant Adminstrator



			
				WindsorMAGuy28 said:
			
		

> HI, I'm looking to develop my groundfighting skills for self defense. Is there any jujitsu instruction in Windsor Ontario?


----------



## Rob Broad (Jul 14, 2004)

You can try:


Furukawa Judo & Jujutsu Centre
519-250-9790  
360 Eugenie Street East, 
Windsor, ON 
N8X 2Y1 

or

Kihon Karate
519-974-9635  
5940 Tecumseh Road East, 
Windsor, ON 
N8T 1E3

I have met 1 of the instructors at Kihon and they seem pretty nice, and very knowledgeable.


----------

